# Lee k??



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Does anyone know if Lee k center will allow me to clean my gun and shoot. I'm breaking in a new barrel and fire forming my brass

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

I believe you can. I was there two summers ago and saw a guy doing just that. As I was writing this I thought I was there last year so I was fairly certain you could, but after figuring out it really was two years ago I hope it is still the case. :?


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I've done that in the past when I lived in Utah. I'm 99% sure I also did it last year when I was there for my nephew's deer hunt.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I am heading there this morning to dial in the muzzleloader. I am planning on cleaning it about every 5 shots. I guess I will find out if it's okay or not.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

See ya there

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I clean my gun after each shot with my ML. You'll be fine.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> I'm breaking in a new barrel


Might want to read this:



> From: Gale McMillan <[email protected]>
> Newsgroups: rec.guns
> Subject: Re: Good barrels for Rem 700 in .308?
> Date: 10 Feb 1996 12:50:53 -0500
> ...


Response #2



> This is total hogwash! It all got started when a barrel maker that I
> know started putting break in instructions in the box with each barrel
> he shipped a few years ago. I asked him how he figured it would help
> and his reply was If they shoot 100 rounds breaking in this barrel
> ...


-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Don't know who that Gale chick is but this is my opinion and thinking on the matter. 
1. My gun is an Ackley. 243 I have brand new Lapua brass that needs to be fire formed. 
2. I could do cream o wheat method but it's messy and I'd have to buy pistol powder. 
3. This rifle was just reamed so there may be scratches in the throat left by the reamer. Breaking in a barrel is basically polishing up that area by shooting it and cleaning it.
4. The barrel is a hand lapped Bartlen barrel so it doesn't need to be broke in.
5. It's a hunting rifle and I'm not concerned about barrel life or I would have built a 6xc. 
6. I have no idea what I'm doing so all of this could be gibberish but still going to break it in slow

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I saw people cleaning while I was there last week-- with a range officer helping. 

As for a new barrel, clean it very well before shooting it. I made the mistake of shooting a new rifle without cleaning it-- which is why I was at Lee Kay last week.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

My only thought on shooting & cleaning at Lee Kay, is to be respectful to other shooters. If there are plenty of empty benches, then take your time, clean between every shot, let the barrel cool, eat some nachos, whatever, and spend the whole day there. But if people are waiting for an open spot, be aware and cut your process/time, in order to give other guys a chance to shoot as well. Leading into October, it can be pretty busy during certain days or times, so just be aware and adjust accordingly. 

As to the breaking in of a new gun, I can't speak to the aspects of the gun, whatever it is. But I do know that breaking in a shooter, to a new gun is a thing. The more familiar the shooter is with a weapon, they better they should be able to use it. And the only way to really know how a gun shoots, is to shoot it. 

As for the gun, one thing I do believe in is breaking in the action of the gun. Take any brand new pump shotgun off the shelf, and slide it, and then do the same with a well maintained gun that has been cycled 1,000 times and see which one is smoother. I think there is something said for the moving parts fitting better and smoother as they cycle through, which would be a reason to break in the action on a pistol. But that is my thought.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> Don't know who that Gale chick is but this is my opinion and thinking on the matter.


chick?!?!???? LMAO

Gale McMillan is one of the best premier barrel makers in the world. The guy has soooooo many long range world records with his barrels it not even funny.

http://www.mcmillanfirearms.com/

When a guy with his knowledge says "dont do that" I tend to follow the advice.

-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

As has been stated:

I see guys breaking in barrels and/or cleaning muzzleloaders at Lee Kay all the time. I imagine as long as you keep it pointed downrange and pick up your patches you won't get much flak.

I typically go on Friday mornings because it's not as busy and I have Fridays off a lot of the time. That way I'm not sucking up bench time with a line of people waiting...even if they are waiting, I don't rush myself. It takes time for the barrels to cool between groups and I enjoy the slow walk down to swap targets.

This time of year it is still busier than normal with all the muzzy guys and us reloaders getting ready for the hunts.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Barrel break in is going as planned. The more I shoot it the better it gets. This is two five round groups with two fouling shots included. Take out the two fouling shots and it's under a half inch group. Cant wait to work up a load









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Great shooting! So I am not super familiar with the Ackleys - it looks from your pictures that the shoulder is steeper ... so extra powder capacity?? What are the other benefits?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

It holds more powder then a regular .243 shoots a couple hundred feet per second faster


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Great groups for just barely breaking in the barrel. Looks good so far


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Great shooting there SW!



swbuckmaster said:


> It holds more powder then a regular .243 shoots a couple hundred feet per second faster
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Why not just get a 6mm remington?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm shooting 105 grain amax. 
1 in 8 twist 26" bartlen barrel in number 3 contoure. It's basically a magnum contoure. JD presision did the machine work and big chief did the cerakote paint job. So far I'm happy and can't wait to start a ladder test at 300 yards and see if I can find a node to start with.






















Don't have much time to work up a load because my daughters bookcliff rifle antelope hunt starts next weekend.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

That's a really good looking rifle. I love the bolt handle on it


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

willfish4food said:


> Great shooting there SW!
> 
> Why not just get a 6mm remington?


I went with the .243 AI because it looks like a mini 300 rum 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

How I "broke in" the rifle. 
Cleaned the rifle
Shot 1 round then cleaned it
Shot 2 rounds then cleaned it
Shot 3 rounds and cleaned 
Shot 5 rounds and cleaned it. 
Shot 5 rounds and cleaned it
Repeat
The first 15 shots weren't all that impressive but I noticed as I cleaned the rifle each time I had less copper fouling or green on my patches. The patches also went through the bore easier. At about the 20th shot the groups really tightened up. 
I simply don't see a problem with this approach. 

I fully understand a barrel reaching copper equilibrium to shoot it's best but if I can shoot under 1/2 groups and know my fouling shots want to hit to the left a 1/2" I think it will be a good hunting gun. Won't win any tournaments but it's good enough for me. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I just got back from Lee Kay and was reminded why I hate shooting there. A bunch of old ornery retired volunteer guys that like to constantly ride peoples a$$es for everything. If it is a safety concern they need to address it with the individual, not get on the intercom and rip the guy a new @ss in front of everyone. I swear they are like vultures just waiting to yell at someone. There were a couple of times today they did this, I'm sure those guys will never go back to Lee Kay again. I only go there when I have to, like when I put new scopes on and need a bench. I like shade too.

I did get my muzzleloader and .308 dialed in and hunt ready.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Ha ha one of the guys ripped my butt for leaving the range with my bolt closed. I just said yes sir nicely but he wanted to make it known to everyone else. The reason I had my bolt closed is because it was open and I picked up the rifle and pointed it up and the bolt fell on the concrete. Luckily it chipped the concrete and didn't do a thing to the cerakote or bolt. Just didn't want it to fall out again. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

DallanC said:


> chick?!?!???? LMAO
> 
> Gale McMillan is one of the best premier barrel makers in the world. The guy has soooooo many long range world records with his barrels it not even funny.
> 
> ...


I know who Gale is I was messing with ya.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I haven't seen this behavior on the big bore ranges but have on the pistol range. Some of those guys will chew your s*** for absolutely no reason.

Usually, I get a hello and a have a nice day when I come and go. My rifles are always cased though so maybe that's part of it. The guy that's there on Fridays seems pretty laid back but then again, Im there a lot so maybe he knows I'm not gonna pull a dumbass move by now.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I used to go to Lee Kay quite a bit and some of those farts can be crusty there. Nowadays I just use my personal range one block over from my home. It's called Israel Canyon. If I leave out of my driveway I can be set up and shooting in less than 10 minutes. The longest part of that time is drive down the dirt/gravel road from the end of my street to my shooting spot. At one time it was very crowded there to shoot but nowadays if there are more than 3 people out there shooting then there's a lot. Most times I have it all to myself. Besides I bring my own table, chairs, ice chest, sandwiches whatever and can even set up my own shade. Take breaks whenever you feel like it, no one to worry about or anything. The family loves it. Then when it's about over we break out the gallon milk jugs and 2 liter pop bottles filled with water and "blow em up" for kicks. Be mindful though, always pick up your empties and trash and pick up some of the garbage other morons have left behind.


----------

